# Private plates!!!



## woody67 (3 Jul 2007)

Is it me or do Audi dealers give away private reg plates with every Audi TT sold? I'm sure 99% of TT owners have personal plates! Do you think there is some subterranean Audi club in our midst? 
PS - the strangest plate I ever saw (late 80s when "computerized" square number thingies were all the rage) was E333 EEE - imagine what that looked like? 

Woody :shock:


----------



## nickson71 (3 Jul 2007)

I personally don't see the point of private plates ........waste of money 

If I ever get in a position to have money availible for a private plate (i.e. can't think of anything else to spend it on) I think I'd rather give the money to charity 

Ian


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jul 2007)

I agree a complete waste of money and I do not understand why anyone would want them

I have a very fast Audi sports car (not the TT and with standard number plate) and receive an Audi mag each month. In this mag, there are always ads for plates such as TT xxx

Usually, these are for sale at £600 (3 LN planes!) to £1200 (1 festool saw blade)


----------



## lurker (3 Jul 2007)

I see you don't just restrict your gloats to planes then, Tone :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Jul 2007)

I used to lived in Walton-on-Thames and there was a bloke there who drove around in a Rolls Royce with the number plate PEN 1S. Quite appropriate really, because that was most people's opinion of him :lol: 

I think one of the blokes who started it all off was the Tory MP, Sir Gerald Nabaro. He had about 8 cars and all the numbers from NAB 1 to NAB 8.

All a bit daft really.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Smudger (3 Jul 2007)

PEN 15 used to belong to Fiona Richmond. Remember her?


----------



## mailee (3 Jul 2007)

He, he, he.....do I.


----------



## tiler99 (3 Jul 2007)

Tony":2tac804b said:


> I agree a complete waste of money and I do not understand why anyone would want them......If you have the money then why not?
> 
> I have a very fast Audi sports car (not the TT and with standard number plate) and receive an Audi mag each month. In this mag, there are always ads for plates such as TT xxx
> 
> Usually, these are for sale at £600 (3 LN planes! Which will wear out,chip and rust) to £1200 (1 festool saw bladeAgain which will wear)



No i dont have one but as long as its a decent plate then it will hold its value. Each to their own


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Jul 2007)

I think we need Jacob's view on this :wink:


----------



## wizer (3 Jul 2007)

I own a personal numberplate, it was given (along with a car that I never drove!) to me on my 18th birthday and has my name plus 18. It's not on my car and i'll never sell it (yes, it is a proper documented registration, not just a plate). I agree that it is a case of 'each to their own'.


----------



## Adam (3 Jul 2007)

Tony":1l3d44z0 said:


> I agree a complete waste of money and I do not understand why anyone would want them
> 
> I have a very fast Audi sports car (not the TT and with standard number plate) and receive an Audi mag each month. In this mag, there are always ads for plates such as TT xxx



I'm not sure that argument follows. They are surely no more of a waste of money that an expensive "very fast" audi sports car? By the time you add depreciation, the premium "tyres" that are needed, servicing, insurance - £600 for a number plate is a drop in the ocean. Heaven forbid if you bought it new just imagine how much VAT you have written off as well? I don't follow that line of argument at all. In fact come to think of it those numbers you mention - at £600 its probably cheaper than a set of 4 tyres?

Perhaps I'm biased. My mum has a 4 digit number plate on her car. Its the same number plate that came on her first (second hand) car 40 years ago. Shes transferred it ever since. Its a bit like a family heirloom, although out of the blue she announced she was going to sell it recently. There was no "prestige" associated with its life - its been on "normal" cars - Renault 4, Austin Allegro, Mini Metro etc etc. 

Adam


----------



## andys wood shed (3 Jul 2007)

And most Honda S2000 owners have S200 O _initials_ :wink: :lol:


----------



## woody67 (3 Jul 2007)

Speaking of which; *HOW *and *WHY* do people get away with doing this? I've seen S2 OATS when it's obviously S20 ATS etc, etc. I thought number plate production was far more stringent now, even to the extent that you have to produce passport, DNA, blood etc?? 
Also it REALLY peeves me when the coloured screw cap amazingly produces a new letter - best one I've seen :wink: was a strategically placed cap on A16 ALLY that belonged to a lady called.............. ?? answers please to A) what was her name and B) where was the single coloured cap placed???


----------



## wizer (3 Jul 2007)

why does it annoy you so much?


----------



## woody67 (3 Jul 2007)

Mainly due to it's illegality Wizer - a guy once crashed into our house and proceded to rip a small length of insulation tape off the P prefix off his car incase the boys in blue thought he had an R reg car and thus a whole year younger. I believe it's just wrong when legislation states numbers should be evenly spaced and legible and so easy to read and subsequently report if God forbid, they are involved in an accident or even worse a hit and run. Popping on a new screw cap(s) can drastically alter a reg plate. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tiler99 (3 Jul 2007)

But if the police spent their time stopping everyone with edited and small number plates etc, we would have the whole "why dont you go and catch some real criminals" all over again.


----------



## Smudger (3 Jul 2007)




----------



## RogerS (4 Jul 2007)

andys wood shed":6rb80bb0 said:


> And most Honda S2000 owners have S200 O _initials_ :wink: :lol:



We don't  

Sad souls. Is it because they can't remember their name? Or because they lack self-esteem? Or because they are under-endowed significantly in the male organ stakes? I put them in the same category as Porsche Cayenne owners.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2007)

Roger Sinden":3986j8oj said:


> andys wood shed":3986j8oj said:
> 
> 
> > And most Honda S2000 owners have S200 O _initials_ :wink: :lol:
> ...



Ooh I say, someone on the forum has got to have a Porche Cayenne will they come clean or keep quiet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2007)

lurker":2vhb003p said:


> I see you don't just restrict your gloats to planes then, Tone :roll:



I don't call owning a Festool saw blade a gloat :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2007)

tiler99":1zh6le9h said:


> Tony":1zh6le9h said:
> 
> 
> > I agree a complete waste of money and I do not understand why anyone would want them......If you have the money then why not?
> ...




Try READING my posts before having a go at me with red additions to my point. I find this *very* rude.

If you had actully read it, you would see the comments were tongue in cheek - £1200 for a saw blade for instance.


----------



## andys wood shed (4 Jul 2007)

Roger Sinden":hx9fbjv5 said:


> andys wood shed":hx9fbjv5 said:
> 
> 
> > And most Honda S2000 owners have S200 O _initials_ :wink: :lol:
> ...



Cheers mate  
But at least I can remember the reg number when asked :lol:


----------



## Gary (4 Jul 2007)

I can't understand why people think a number forms part of their name a mean who knows anyone with a number 4 in their name instead of an A. ATW 4T would therefore be their ideal plate after thety have also played with the spacing too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woody67 (4 Jul 2007)

That was a corker Gary =D> wonder if anybody does have it? I agree that legit - without messing with the spacing, screwcaps etc; private plates may be a good investment or indeed money spinner for the government; if i recall
K1 NGS sold for 200 and odd thousand quid :shock: . Just out of curiosity I spotted "my" plate - 1 MW for £155.000 :shock: Think I'll change my name by deed pole to BD 05 HKY - funnily enough my reg number! - that if I were unscrupulous enough and wanted to tamper with the letters, could sell it to Mr Abramovich for £12874.00000000! I'm sure he'd love B DOSHKY don'y ya think!?


----------



## mr (4 Jul 2007)

Gary":1cgt708w said:


> I can't understand why people think a number forms part of their name a mean who knows anyone with a number 4 in their name instead of an A. ATW 4T would therefore be their ideal plate after thety have also played with the spacing too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



huh? 
Though I can't read text speak either. So no surprise really. I suspect that subliminally I can't be bothered to put the effort into reading these things particularly text speak so I don't see the meaning. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## StevieB (4 Jul 2007)

No, I don't have a private plate. No desire to either. But then I also don't have the desire to add a huge spoiler, alloys, modified rims and skirt, custom paint job or kicking stereo. Personally I see a private plate as just a modification to the car - something that makes it stand out from other cars of its type. 

I really cannot see them as a 'badge of wealth' because they may cost alot. If you can affort 30k for a car then 600 quid for a private plate is neither here nor there. If you only own a less than prestige car then a private plate is a relatively cheap way of making it that little bit unique and probably personal as well.

Affixing tape to a numberplate or altering a screwhead colour to make a new letter is not the same as having a private plate. Taping is plain illegal, usually to evade camera detection, usually for 'bilking' (absconding without paying for fuel) and for speed camera avoidance. Playing with the spacing is not currently illegal, although I believe (from various motorbike forum posts) if you get caught more than twice then you can be forced to revert to normal. Italics scripts and odd colours are now illegal as they are difficult to read by cameras. Script is supposed to be standard font and size.

I would say a word is easier to remember than a random plate in the event of an accident/incident but thats just my personal opinion. 

Motorbike forums are littered with posts like this, usually about size of letters and small plates rather than private plates. Bikers seems to do it to enhance the looks of the bike (or avoid camera detection in a minority of cases) and I see personalised plates in the same way.

Steve.


----------



## Gary (4 Jul 2007)

mr":2jlpvyc5 said:


> huh?
> Though I can't read text speak either. So no surprise really. I suspect that subliminally I can't be bothered to put the effort into reading these things particularly text speak so I don't see the meaning.
> Cheers Mike



A silly billy it's not text speak, just some idiots think a 4 is an A. Or would you like me to spell it out any clearer?


----------



## woody67 (4 Jul 2007)

Glad you had the B4 LLS to post that reply Gary :wink: you G1 TTT !!


----------



## mr (4 Jul 2007)

I think I gloss over words so that if they're not what I expect I miss them and they mean nothing. I can't say I really ever notice personalised plates unless they have fewer numerals than expected, as for text speak It means nothing and just washes over my head  

Cheers Mike


----------



## StevieB (4 Jul 2007)

Its not text speak, but leet speak. It hails from computing and is very prevelant in MUDs and online text based role playing games. DAMHIKT  

Steve.


----------



## mr (4 Jul 2007)

StevieB":t2375iik said:


> Its not text speak, but leet speak. It hails from computing and is very prevelant in MUDs and online text based role playing games. DAMHIKT
> 
> Steve.



On the contrary - and strangely enough - I can understand l77t speak ( I can even type it as easily as I can the Queen's english) it probably comes from having had a business partner who peppers his every day speech with "teh r0x0r" and the likes, text speak is something completely "other" to my mind. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jul 2007)

:? :? :? :?


----------



## White House Workshop (4 Jul 2007)

As a biker with a personalised plate the biggest problem bikes have with the standard plates is that most bikes are made for the US market and they have smaller plates than the UK. Consequently the UK standard bike plates hang over the edges of the support frames (if there is one in the first place) and are very susceptible to damage - not from riding or from other bikes but from idiots trying to squeeze past and catching the plate and breaking it. So, a smaller plate is a definite attraction. I'm on my third plate in 6 years, incidentally, mostly from idiots in Tesco's/Sainsbury's who can't be careful where they push their trolleys... :evil: Maybe they just hate bikers??? I know of a few of those, too.

There will always be some bikers who have ridiculously small plates in an attempt to avoid the ANPR systems, but that system can't read regular bike plates anyway as the numbers and letters aren't all in one straight line, which of course they are on the tiny plates! :roll:

Some people drink, some smoke, some spend money on their hobbies. If your hobby is motoring related then what's the big deal with having a personalised plate? Mine cost me the princely sum of £125 - a tiny % of the bike cost. Each to their own...


----------



## ike (4 Jul 2007)

> Some people drink, some smoke, some spend money on their hobbies. If your hobby is motoring related then what's the big deal with having a personalised plate? Mine cost me the princely sum of £125 - a tiny % of the bike cost. Each to their own...



That's the spirit I like!  

ike


----------



## tiler99 (4 Jul 2007)

Tony":80h3jan4 said:


> tiler99":80h3jan4 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony":80h3jan4 said:
> ...



Actually or is that "Actully" I did read it but didnt really pay attention to the numbers but then the prices of Festool stuff it may have been correct for all i know. It was written in red to stand out as replies to your comments and not to have a go at you. As for being rude i think you will find that its generally thought of as being rude when you put text in capitals.


----------



## woody67 (4 Jul 2007)

awwww don't like inciting arguments, especially as my thread was merely an observation on Audi TT owners. I never said they thought themselves above any others, just that my eye is drawn to such owners. 
There are thousands of others from Mercs to Austin Allegros (one in my neck of the woods with ERM 77 - imagine what that's worth! - not the Allegro by the way!) with private plates and yes, I do agree with everyone to their own - I would certainly have a private plate (it's my 40th tomorrow, so you never know!), but not if I owned a TT. Many replies I agree with - private plates easily recognised etc, but surely everyone is with me when I totally disagree with tampering/altering plates to make them different to what they were intended to be! And I'm sorry and I'm sure that Gary agrees with me, that when I went to school 4 does not = A, 3 does not = E, 5 does not = S and two ones with a screw cap in between does definitely not = H ! 

Woody - N4 RKT !


----------



## nickson71 (4 Jul 2007)

White House Workshop":lgow6qll said:


> Some people drink, some smoke, some spend money on their hobbies. If your hobby is motoring related then what's the big deal with having a personalised plate? Mine cost me the princely sum of £125 - a tiny % of the bike cost. Each to their own...





I must point out that I said "I personally .........." at the start of my post and I totally agree with the each to their own philosiphy ......


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2007)

Bit off topic but I just sold my bike for £50 more than I paid for it 7 years ago.


----------



## mr (4 Jul 2007)

Outrageous pornography of the worst kind   
Cheers Mike


----------



## DomValente (4 Jul 2007)

Don't any of you dissenters come near the farm complex, you're not allowed in unless you have a personalised number plate  

Dom


----------



## mailee (4 Jul 2007)

Don't mean to be rude Senior, but you look a little young for that big bike mate! Have you passed your test? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thats my boy, football mad, shame its Man united though.


----------



## mailee (5 Jul 2007)

He looks more handsome than his dad though. :lol: Actually that bike reminds me I work with a guy who used to race Aprillas he has a brand new one never run in his dining room on a stand surrounded by his trophies. He won it in a race! He told me he will never run it and it has pride of place on a stand I made him.  Don't know if you have heard of him his name is Andy Whitley.


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jul 2007)

That's a flash looking bike, Senior 8) Did you get another one?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2007)

I'm having an extension built and a side effect of it is that I end up with a garage 17ft wide 25ft long, so seeing as how i'm not as bouncy as I used to be I thought I might treat my self to something with 4 wheels.
I know what I want, but keep counting my money (by candlelight) and the figures just don't meet at present, must work harder.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jul 2007)

Save yopr money. Get another bike and think of what a lovely workshop that would make :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jul 2007)

senior":1mtilpfd said:


> seeing as how i'm not as bouncy as I used to be I thought I might treat my self to something with 4 wheels.



You could always travel by giraffe - now that would be really cool 8) 8) 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2007)

senior":3ic14vj3 said:


> I know what I want, but keep counting my money (by candlelight) and the figures just don't meet at present, must work harder.



Easy - write it off as a business expense - you can get a full sheet of ply in a Hummer........

Cheers

Tim


----------



## woodbloke (5 Jul 2007)

Senior - nice bike....all black. Hope you don't wear all black leathers and helmet with it as well, 'cos if you're riding that thing at dusk without any high viz clothing you're a great candidate for an A&E ward as you're just about invisible. Just a thought :wink: - Rob


----------



## StevieB (5 Jul 2007)

> Hope you don't wear all black leathers and helmet with it as well, 'cos if you're riding that thing at dusk without any high viz clothing you're a great candidate for an A&E ward as you're just about invisible. Just a thought - Rob



pfft! I was riding with lights on, high visi jacket, silver helmet, reflective flashing on jacket and trousers and still got knocked off mine. Believe me some drivers either look but don't see or simply don't look at all. :evil: The colour of the bike will make no difference (mine was red) to some people!

Steve.


----------



## Shultzy (5 Jul 2007)

StevieB, What you want is one of these, I've had it since 1990, 167,000 miles and only a few close calls, and yes it is ex-police.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2007)

woodbloke":3r9p6fqq said:


> Senior - nice bike....all black. Hope you don't wear all black leathers and helmet with it as well, 'cos if you're riding that thing at dusk without any high viz clothing you're a great candidate for an A&E ward as you're just about invisible. Just a thought :wink: - Rob


Not quite sure what you mean about the outfit.... I normally wear something like this below



















Please be aware this is not me, (its JFC on his lunch break) :lol:


----------



## DomValente (5 Jul 2007)

Oh Really ???? 
Think I saw him outside Starbucks.
 
Dom


----------



## woody67 (6 Jul 2007)

NO DOM - that was me! Private reg plate - H4 RDN :wink: and i prefer Costa!!!! What's your number by the way!??? :wink:


----------



## woody67 (6 Jul 2007)

PPS - Hoo cums - as we say in Cumbria, that you've got the coolest name I've ever heard? 8) Is it Valent, or Valantay? You big shouldered g*t!!!!


----------



## DomValente (6 Jul 2007)

woody67":3regn73g said:


> NO DOM - that was me! Private reg plate - H4 RDN :wink: and i prefer Costa!!!! What's your number by the way!??? :wink:



There's a gay gentleman at the farm his van plate is BHOMO.

it's pronounced valent-eh in Italy or valent-ee in England and all sorts of variations in the workshop  

Cafe Nero is best

Dom


----------



## White House Workshop (6 Jul 2007)

DomValente":jlf4lkch said:


> Cafe Nero is best
> 
> Dom


Nope - Costa wins every time!


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Jul 2007)

White House Workshop":3w11fvij said:


> DomValente":3w11fvij said:
> 
> 
> > Cafe Nero is best
> ...



I find it varies from place to place. In some establishments they seem to grind the coffee too fast and it always tastes burnt  The worst place for coffee, in my experience, is Starbucks. Really weak, watery stuff. Is that how the Americans like their coffee :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jul 2007)

M&S do the best coffee in town :wink: ...hits the spot every time :lol: - Rob


----------



## White House Workshop (6 Jul 2007)

I dislike Starbucks for 2 reasons - their coffee always tastes too bitter and for their espresso (which I LOVE) you get a little drizzle of almost black liquid in the bottom of the cup - a teaspoonful if you're lucky. It's the bitterness that really puts me off and for an espresso drinker that's saying something!

Acftually there's a third reason - they bought out Coffee Connection in the Boston area and ruined it. Left me with nowhere to go and read The Globe over a decent cup of coffee with a nice muffin on Sunday mornings.


----------



## newt (6 Jul 2007)

6 year old Audi TT from new, no private plate.


----------

